# Blueline/premier Goose neck



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello
Can someone please tell me if the blueline/premier gooseneck fits onto a standard pump, tapetech/goldblatt etc or will the gooseneck only fit onto a blueline/premier pump? Cheers.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Hello
> Can someone please tell me if the blueline/premier gooseneck fits onto a standard pump, tapetech/goldblatt etc or will the gooseneck only fit onto a blueline/premier pump? Cheers.


Never used a blueline, but all the gossnecks will interchage,,,So my understanding is, could be wrong. If I were you , I would call All-Wall and ask them, they will give you the right answer


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

should fit on any pump but i do no that a blue line goose neck only works with a blue line taper


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*Yes, a Blue Line Gooseneck will fit most Pumps.*



cazna said:


> Hello
> Can someone please tell me if the blueline/premier gooseneck fits onto a standard pump, tapetech/goldblatt etc or will the gooseneck only fit onto a blueline/premier pump? Cheers.


Yes, a Blue Line Gooseneck fits both styles of Pumps - Premier and TapeTech. The Blue Line Gooseneck will actually fill both styles of Bazooka's as well. This feature is unique to Blue Line since Blue Line is the only taping tool manufacturer to design both a "TapeTech/Ames Style" Taper and a "Premier Style" Taper - the Blue 2 Taper and the Original (or what is now called THE HOWITZER) Taper. A TapeTech Gooseneck will not fill a "Premier Style" Blue Line Taper however. Learned that the hard way. 

Blue Line Goosneck shown here: http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/goosenecks-filler-adapters/blu-g.html


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Blue Line Gooseneck*

Fits any pump (except Tapeworm) and any gun.


----------

